# Schrittmotoren steuern über Profibus und eigenständig



## emtewe (21 Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe ein kleines Problem und suche eine elegante Lösung. Ich muss 6 Schrittmotoren ansteuern, und 6 Analogwerte erfassen. Die Steuerung soll in ein 19" Rack passen, und sowohl über Profibus von einer S7-300 angesteuert werden können, als auch eigenständig lauffähig sein.

Ich habe eine solche Lösung bisher für 2 Schrittmotoren mit einer S7-200 realisiert, da ich dort mit den Impulsausgängen direkt 2 Motoren ansteuern konnte. Die Analogwerte habe ich mit einem Analogmodul erfasst, mit einem weiteren Modul habe ich die Verbindung zur S7-300 über Profibus hergestellt.

Hat jemand eine Idee?

Gruß
emtewe


----------



## Integer (21 Oktober 2008)

Hallo
Weis zwar nicht genau, wie du das mit den Analogwerten und der Eigenständigkeit meinst, aber vielleicht hift das weiter:
Suche im Internet nach:
Variante 1 = " Danaher DSM9-PB "
Variante 2 = " Beckhoff KL2541 "
Gruss Integer


----------



## emtewe (21 Oktober 2008)

Mit "Eigenständigkeit" meine ich dass das Gerät auch ohne Profibus funktionieren muss. Das Gerät wird normalerweise in eine Systemanlage integriert, kann aber auch vom System getrennt werden, um im Labor für Versuche verwendet zu werden. In dem Fall soll die Steuerung dann auch ohne Profibus voll funktionisfähig sein.
Mit Analogwerten meinte ich, dass die Motoren für eine Regelung eingesetzt werden, und die Regelgröße von der Steuerung ja erfasst werden muss.

Die bisherige Steuerung hatte deswegen auch die S7-200, damit konnte das Gerät unabhängig betrieben werden. Der Sollwert wurde über ein Poti an der Front vorgegeben, oder das Gerät konnte an ein System angekoppelt werden wo die Steuerbefehle und Sollwert über Profibus von einer übergeordneten S7-300 kamen.

Gruß
emtewe


----------



## Larry Laffer (21 Oktober 2008)

Was hältst du davon, es als DP-Station auszuführen und es das eine Mal an einer S7-300 in der Versuchsstation zu betreiben und das andere mal in der anderen S7-300 ?

Gruß
LL


----------



## emtewe (21 Oktober 2008)

Im Labor muss das Gerät robust sein, ein geschlossenes Gehäuse, möglichst wenig und stabile Kabel, am besten nur ein Spannungsanschluss und die Kabel zu den Motoren.
Aber ich könnte natürlich die Steuerung integrieren, und als Stecker an die Frontseite führen. Im Profibusbetrieb kann ich dann wahlweise die externe Steuerung nutzen, und die interne wird abgeschaltet, oder ich überbrücke eine Profibusverbindung auf der Frontseite um die interne Steuerung zu verwenden... das muss ich mir mal überlegen.


----------



## Larry Laffer (21 Oktober 2008)

... was ich mit meinem Beitrag sagen wollte :
Ich würde zwischen dem einen und dem anderen Anwendungsfall keinen Unterschied machen - Wozu ?
Wie du die Laborsteuerung dann umsetzt ist doch eine andere Sache ...
Mein Ansatz :
Häng das Ding über Stecker mal an das eine und mal an das andere Ding ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## thomass5 (21 Oktober 2008)

nimm nen "inteligenten" Profibus-Slave wie ne 200er mit Profibus oder IM151-7
CPU...
Thomas


----------

